# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  دردشه رياضية

## بدون تعليق

بما ان احنا شعب بنحب الدردشه  :Db465236ff:  

انا فكرت افتح موضوع الدردشه الرياضيه 

هنا يجتمع محبو الرياضه بشتى انواعها و اشكالها كره قدم, كرة سله, تنس,الخخخخ...

و يمكن مناقشه البطولات و الفرق و الاعبين و ابداء الرأي و المحاوره في نتائج المباريات

 :SnipeR (94):  
خلينا ندردش يا شباب

----------


## بدون تعليق

خليني افتتح الدردشه اليوم

رح نحكي عن بطوله كأس الأمم الافريقيه

شو رأيكم في اخر مباريات خصوصا بعد خروج تونس

و مين بتعتقدو رح يفوز في مباراه ساحل العاج و مصر يوم الخميس

خصوصا ان في ثأر قديم بين الفريقين منذ اخر مباريات لعبوها سوى

انا اعتقد ان ساحل العاج يملك مهارات متقدمه على الفريق المصري مع اني شخصيا اشجع الفريق المصري لكني لا زلت اعتقد ان ساحل العاج يمتلك الافضليه في هذه المباراه

----------


## العالي عالي

> خليني افتتح الدردشه اليوم
> 
> رح نحكي عن بطوله كأس الأمم الافريقيه
> 
> شو رأيكم في اخر مباريات خصوصا بعد خروج تونس
> 
> و مين بتعتقدو رح يفوز في مباراه ساحل العاج و مصر يوم الخميس
> 
> خصوصا ان في ثأر قديم بين الفريقين منذ اخر مباريات لعبوها سوى
> ...


فكرة كتير حلوة وانا اول واحد بشترك معك 
وبالنسبة للبطولة والمبارة القادمة بين مصر وساحل العاج مع احترامي لكل العرب انا بشجع ساحل العاج واذا لا سمحا الله ما قدرت تفوز بالبطولة بتمني الكاميرون

----------


## بدون تعليق

يا هلا فيك يا عالي

شرفتنا والله

انا احترم رأيك لكني من مشجعي مصر  :Icon31:  اهلاوي يعني :Smile:  

بتذكر اخر مباراه لساحل العاج مع مصر والله كانت مجزره يومها 
علشان هيك في ثار بينهم 

لكني لا اتوقع المصريين رح يلعبوا بنفس مستوى المرا الفاتت

خصوصا ان كورت ديفور اتطوروا في لعبهم كثير منذ اخر مباراه

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة فكرة رائعة يا بدون تعليق ... :Smile: 

بس أنا بالنسبة إلي أعذروني الشيء الوحيد إلي ما حبيته ولا عمري رح أحبه بحياتي الرياضية وخاصة ً فيما يتعلق بكرة القدم وكرة السلة وغيرها يعني مستوى الروح الرياضية عندي بالنسبة للالعاب الرياضية يكاد يتجاز  الصفر هبوطا ً ... :Db465236ff:  

بس بحب أشوف سباق السيارات ((الرألي)) وسباق الدرجات ... :Smile:

----------


## بدون تعليق

حضرت مباراه تونس امبارح؟

انا ظليت لغايه ما انتهت بالتعادل بعدين نمت

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا هلا فيك يا عالي
> 
> شرفتنا والله
> 
> انا احترم رأيك لكني من مشجعي مصر  اهلاوي يعني 
> 
> بتذكر اخر مباراه لساحل العاج مع مصر والله كانت مجزره يومها 
> علشان هيك في ثار بينهم 
> 
> ...


فوز مصر المرة السابقة يوم ما اخدو البطولة كان بمحظ الصدفة والحظ لعب معهم  اتمني من كل قلبي ان يفوز منتخبنا غدا واتمني ان تلاقي ساحل العاج منتخب الكاميرون في نهائي امم افريقيا اعتقد انها افضل بكثير من اي نتيجة  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## بدون تعليق

> بصراحة فكرة رائعة يا بدون تعليق ...
> 
> بس أنا بالنسبة إلي أعذروني الشيء الوحيد إلي ما حبيته ولا عمري رح أحبه بحياتي الرياضية وخاصة ً فيما يتعلق بكرة القدم وكرة السلة وغيرها يعني مستوى الروح الرياضية عندي بالنسبة للالعاب الرياضية يكاد يتجاز  الصفر هبوطا ً ... 
> 
> بس بحب أشوف سباق السيارات ((الرألي)) وسباق الدرجات ...


احلا شوماخر  :Db465236ff:  

شرفتنا نادر

انا مالي على اللون

طيب احكيلنا شو اخر اخبار السباقات بما انك متابع لهيك رياضات منكم نستفيد

انا من مشجعي كره القدم رقم واحد  :SnipeR (94):  

يلا بالاذن بدي اروح انام

تصبحوا على خير

و كل مباراه و انتو بخير

----------


## العالي عالي

> احلا شوماخر  
> 
> شرفتنا نادر
> 
> انا مالي على اللون
> 
> طيب احكيلنا شو اخر اخبار السباقات بما انك متابع لهيك رياضات منكم نستفيد
> 
> انا من مشجعي كره القدم رقم واحد  
> ...


شو بشوف الكل بدو يروح ينام وما بظل غير بالمنتدي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

لعاد انا كمان اقوم اسكر المحل واروح على البيت بس انشاء الله الاقي فلم حلو عشان اسهر عليه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

> فوز مصر المرة السابقة يوم ما اخدو البطولة كان بمحظ الصدفة والحظ لعب معهم  اتمني من كل قلبي ان يفوز منتخبنا غدا واتمني ان تلاقي ساحل العاج منتخب الكاميرون في نهائي امم افريقيا اعتقد انها افضل بكثير من اي نتيجة


كل التوفيق للجميع 

ما تنسى بعد كل مباراه بدنا نيجي هون ندردش عن اللعب ماشي اخوي

يا الله بعد اذنك اخوي 


هي شومخر عندك خليه يسولفلك عن السباقات :Db465236ff:  


تصبح على خير

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة ما بحفظ أسامي / بحب أشجع السيارة او الدراجة  حسب اللون  والشكل ، واللون الي بعجبني إذا فاز بزقف ليه ... :Db465236ff:  

الله معك تلاقي خير ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> كل التوفيق للجميع 
> 
> ما تنسى بعد كل مباراه بدنا نيجي هون ندردش عن اللعب ماشي اخوي
> 
> يا الله بعد اذنك اخوي 
> 
> 
> هي شومخر عندك خليه يسولفلك عن السباقات 
> 
> ...



وانت من أهل الخير حب وانشاء الله بكرة بنلتقي بعد مبارة الاردن مع كوريا

----------


## العالي عالي

> بصراحة ما بحفظ أسامي / بحب أشجع السيارة او الدراجة  حسب اللون  والشكل ، واللون الي بعجبني إذا فاز بزقف ليه ... 
> 
> الله معك تلاقي خير ...


حلوة هاي بتمشي على اللون حضرتك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

*اكيد موضوع حلو مشكور عليه (بدون تعليق) ........ اكيد بتمنى فوز مصر بس ما بتوقعه*

----------


## منار المومني

يا رب تفوز الاردن اليوم

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ان شاء الله اليوم بتفوز الاردن ومصر بتفوز على ساحل العاج ويطلع دروجبا من البطولة يا عالي

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شاء الله اليوم بتفوز الاردن ومصر بتفوز على ساحل العاج ويطلع دروجبا من البطولة يا عالي


 :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  

انشاء الله فوز الاردن وخسارة مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

مبروك خسارة قطر ومبروك تعال سوريا مع ايران وكتير ازعلت على تعادل العراق مع الصين وانشاء الله خسارة السعودية وخسارة الكويت مع الامارات ومن كل قلبي اتمني خسارة لبنان وانشاء الله انشاء الله من كل صماصيم قلبي اتمني خسارة مصر

----------


## العالي عالي

انشاء الله راح يكون بث مباشر لمبارة منتخبنا اول باول وراح ازود الاعضاء بكل التفاصيل وانشاء الله اقدر اجيب فيديو كمان 
انتظرونا بعد نصف ساعة من الان لبدايو البث

----------


## العالي عالي

في إفتتاح مباريات الدور الثالث ( المجموعات ) لتصفيات القارة الصفراء المؤهلة لمونديال جنوب أفريقيا 2010 يخوض المنتخب الأردني اولى مبارياته أمام المنتخب الكوري الشمالي ، في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء هذا اليوم وعلى ملعب ستاد عمان الدولي .

نشامى المنتخب إلى جانب جماهيرهم العريضة متفائلة بهذا اللقاء إلى حد كبير لا سيما بعد نتائج التحضيرات والمباريات الودية التي خاضها المنتخب الأردني أثناء المعسكرات التي قام بها إبتداءا من منامة البحرين مرورا بمسقط ودبي وانتهاءا بمباراتين في عاصمة الوطن ومدينته الزرقاء ، حيث فاز على المنتخب البحريني 3/1 وعلى المنتخب العماني 3/0 وتعادل في دبي مع المنتخب العراقي بطل آسيا إيجابا بهدف لكل منهما قبل ان يحقق آخر فوزين في الأردن على المنتخب اللبناني 4/1 والمنتخب السنغافوري 2/1 ، هذه النتائج بفوز في أربع مباريات وتعادل في واحدة ومن دون أي خسارة في الخمس مباريات التحضرية منحت التفائل للاعبين وللجماهير ، خصوصا مع تغيير " لباس " المنتخب الفني الإداري بالبرتغالي نيلو فينجادا خلفا للمدير الفني المصري محمود الجوهري .

وفي سياق اللقاءات الرسمية التي جرت بين المنتخبين ، فقد التقياه مرة واحدة في التصفيات المؤهلة لكأس آسيا 2004 حيث تم خوض لقاء الذهاب في عمان وفاز حينها المنتخب الأردني بثلاثية نظيفة . في حين لم يقم لقاء الرد في كوريا لعدم تأمين التأشيرات للمنتخب الأردني للسفر إلى هناك فاحتسبت النتيجة 3/0 لصالح المنتخب الأردني .

وفي إطار الدور الثاني من البطولة تأهل المنتخب الأردني بصعوبة بالغة عندما لاقى المنتخب المتواضع قيرغيزستان ذهابا في قيرغيزستان وخسر يومها بهدفين نظيفين قبل أن يحقق الفوز بنفس النتيجة ايابا في عمان ويتأهل بعدها للدور الثالث بفارق ركلات الترجيح 6/5.

يذكر ان المنتخبين الأردني والكوري الشمالي يقعا في المجموعة الثالثة إلى جانب كل من المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي والمنتخب التركمانستاني اللذيان سيلتقيا اليوم ايضا في كوريا الجنوبية عند الساعة 11:00 بتوقيت جرينتش .

----------


## العالي عالي

صور حصرياً على منتديات الحصن من ستاد عمان الدولي للجمهور  الوفي

----------


## العالي عالي

يا جماعة إلى ما عندو الاي ار تي وما بدو جميلتها 

هاي رابط موقع بث للمبارة على النت يلي عيشو 

http://www.justin.tv/AMEENONLINE 

طبعاً رابط مجرب وانا قاعد بحضر المبارة من خلال الرابط 

 :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

يا اخوان نستهل هذا البث ... بقراءة الفاتحة 

" الحمد لله رب العالمين . الرحمن الرحيم . مالك يوم الدين . اياك نعبد واياك نستعين . اهدنا الصراط المستقيم . صراط الذين انعمت عليهم . غير المغضوب عليهم . ولا الضالين "

----------


## العالي عالي

تشكيلة منتخبنا

العمايرة ، فيصل ابراهيم، ،شلباية ،البزور ، حاتم ، باسم فتحي ، قصي ،حسونة ، ابوكشك ، عامر ذيب

----------


## العالي عالي

فرصة خطيرة للمنتخب الأردني تضيع من مؤيد أبو كشك د 5 

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757006

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 13

0-0


الركنية الاولى لمنتخب كوريا

يا رب يستر

----------


## العالي عالي

اللعب في وسط الملعب ولحد الان لا توجد خطورة على كل المرميين

----------


## العالي عالي

اووووو فرصة لعامر ذيب... لم تركب صح على قدم الذيب ..

ضاااعت

الدقيقة 19

0-0

----------


## العالي عالي

د 20
خطا على حسونة داخل جزاء كوريا

والله حرام

----------


## العالي عالي

http://larachesat.000webhost.info/file.php?f=73

يا جامعة هاي كمان وصلة لبث المبارة وافضل من إلى سبقها

----------


## العالي عالي

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووو

عبدالله ذيب .. صاررررروووووووووووخ

علت العارضة ...

----------


## العالي عالي

عرضية لمنتخبنا .. تصل الى يدين حارس كوريا ... بعد كعب من شلباية

----------


## العالي عالي

الان ..ضغط لمنتخبنا 3 رميات تماس عند منطقة الجزاء

----------


## العالي عالي

عامر ذيب يتخلص من3
بصوره جميله ويرفع كره
بس ما في متابعه

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة جميلة لعبدالله ذيب تعلو المرمى 20

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757078

----------


## العالي عالي

مرتدة خطيرة لكوريا ..........اوووووووووووو

تسديدة


لوي ينقذها ... الحمدلله

----------


## العالي عالي

تسلل اخر على شلباية  

والله حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## العالي عالي

يا الله

هجوم لمنتخبنا ... اكثر من تسديدة تم صدها من الدفاع ...



لا زال الضغط عند حدود الجزاء

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 35

منتخبنا الوطني 0 - 0 كوريا الشمالية

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور رائع ما سكت

انشاء الله منصورين

----------


## العالي عالي

اي لاعب يمسك الكرة يتجمع عليه اكثر من 3 مدافعين كوريين

----------


## العالي عالي

كره مع
كوريا
وخطا لكوريا
من جهه اليمين

----------


## العالي عالي

لؤي العمايرة ...كان عنده تحدي واحد فقط خلال ال 38 دقيقة الماضية ... ونجح فيه بتفوق

يا رب ... التوفيق لاخر المباراة

----------


## العالي عالي

هفوة دفاعية من منتخبنا .. كادت تكلفنا الكثير

العمايرة موجود وغطى على كل المدافعين

الحمدلله

----------


## العالي عالي

3 لاعبين كسروا التسلل و بوجه لؤي ربنا ستر

بنلعب على التسلل و لعيبتهم سريعين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

تبديل كوري

الله معو إلى طلع

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر 5 دقائق من الشوط الاول


يا الله

بدنا جووول ... يلااا يا شباب

----------


## العالي عالي

كوريا مسيطره
نسبيا
لازم نضغط
ونيجب الهدف

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة خطيرة لكوريا و تصد بارع من العمايرة 26

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757112

----------


## العالي عالي

الحكم يحتسب ضربة حرة من مكان خطير على حدود الجزاء لصالح الكوريين

لعبت الضربة الحرة

و

جول

للاسف

الهدف الاول لكوريا

والله حرااااااااااام  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

خطا من حائط الصد
خطا مشترك من شلبايه وحاتم

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## العالي عالي

حائط الصد لم يقف بشكل صحيح .... وكرة عادية ... مرت الى المرمى من تحت اقدام المدافعين ...

خطا جماعي واستهتار

+1 بدل ضائع

منتخبنا 0 - 1 كوريا

----------


## العالي عالي

نهاية الشوط الاول


كوريا 1 - 0 منتخبنا الوطني

----------


## العالي عالي

مش مركزين وتمريرات مقطوعه واستهتار
وهدف بخطا دفاعي
عنوان الشوط الاول

----------


## العالي عالي

هــيــك بده الإتحــاد ..

مدرب بعشرين الف دولار بالشهر ، الدوري متوقف من شهرين



كل دول آسيا توقف الدوري بها قبل أسبوع بس واحنا من شهر وياريت فيه فائدة

 للاسف الفريق الكوري اكثر من عادي

ولكن لاعبينا كالعادة ملخومين

----------


## العالي عالي

لازم ينزل رافت
وعدي الصيفي 

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

الهدف الكوري .. سيزيد من تركيز الشباب ... خاصة مع الاداء الجيد في الشوط الاول

الهدف لم يكن ملعوبا ...

ان شاء الله الشوط الثاني

نشوف حسونة اكثر ... ويدخل رافت ...

واعطاء فرصة لعدي وعوض


عينو خير

----------


## العالي عالي

الهدف الأول لكوريا الشمالية عن طريق هونج يونج جو من ضربة حرة مباشرة 44

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757152

----------


## العالي عالي

شكلهم الشباب خايفين ومرتبكين ولسوا ما دخلوا في جو المنافسة بشكل صحيح

ان شاء الله يركزو بالشوط الثاني مش يضيعو

----------


## العالي عالي

عدم تجانس في خط الوسط حيث بدأنا نشعر بان عامر ذيب وعبدالله وشلباية فريق ولاعب الارتكاز حسونة وابوكشك فريق اخر وكأنها مباراة بين ثلاث منتخبات وقصي غائب ولم يقم بدوره

----------


## العالي عالي

لا تنسوا ذكر الله



والصلاة على الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا الاردن اولا
الاردن اولا

----------


## العالي عالي

منتخبنا لعب مباراة الاجمل من فترة طويلة و نفس الخطا دايما بتكرر

المهاجمين بصفوا بمكان و الوسط بمكان و الدفاع اي تلاعب بشتتوا كامل ..

الجول من ثاني غلطة دفاعية بس يعني منتخبنا 45 ماسك لعب و من خطا اجا الجول

مفروض التبديل من بداية الثاني يطلع فيصل و يدخل رافت و يطلع حسونة قدام و مؤيد جناح يمين

و يحرر عامر ذيب يلعب حر مكان عبد الله ذيب

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهي الشوط الاول من مبارة البحرين وعمان بتقدم البحرين عن طريق علاء حبيل في الدقية 15      ومبارة الامارات والكوريت بهدف للأمارات بالدقيقة 15

----------


## العالي عالي

بالله عليكم ....


بالله عليكم


المنتخب وبس ..............


ان شاء الله بنعوض .....


خلونا كلمة واحدة ...




كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب
كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب
كلنا خلف المنتخب كلنا خلف المنتخب
كلنا خلف المنتخب
كلنا خلف المنتخب

----------


## العالي عالي

عامر ذيب و كشك فقط رابطين الخطين مع بعض .. قصي راجع و حسونة قدامه

خط الوسط نقطة ضعفنا بس ترتيب اماكن اللعيبة ان شا الله الفوز النا

----------


## العالي عالي

نزل رافت على  بدل فيصل ابراهيم

----------


## العالي عالي

مخالفة في مكان خطير
لكوريا

الله يستر نفس المكان الاول

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة حرة لكوريا من مكان خطير

و
تسدد

يمسكها العمايرة بسهولة بعد الاصطدام بحائط الصد

----------


## العالي عالي

تغيير خطة اللعب .. الان نلعب بثلاث مدافعين

----------


## العالي عالي

الفريق الكوري كلو دفاع

يلي يا نشامي

----------


## العالي عالي

أعظم حائط صد بالعالم كل واحد لحالو  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

ملخص الشوط الأول : الأردن 0 - 1 كوريا الشمالية

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757211

----------


## العالي عالي

ضغط كبير النا من كل اللعيبة وسط و هجوم

----------


## العالي عالي

تضيع وقت من لعيبه كوريا 

اللهم زلزل الأرض من تحت أقدام الكوريين
اللهم شتت دفاعاتهم
اللهم ارزقنا هدفاً نفوز به
آمين ... آمين ... آمين يا أرحم الراحمين

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## العالي عالي

عرررررضية خطيرة


بدون متابعه

----------


## العالي عالي

بلشنا تضييع فرص

----------


## العالي عالي

شلباية ........تسديدة روووعه

يلتقطها الحارس الكوري ببراعة

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 61

كلنا المنتخب
كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب
كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب
كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب
كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب
كلنا المنتخب كلنا المنتخب
كلنا المنتخب

----------


## العالي عالي

مرتدة كورية .. تم قطعها من البزور

----------


## العالي عالي

يا الله ... عرضية خطيرة ... يصدها الحارس قبل شلباية

عبد الله ذيب بلعب جناح ايمن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

غريبة هاي

----------


## العالي عالي

الجماهير هاااااااجت و اللعيبة مستلحمين

----------


## العالي عالي

تسديدة جميلة لشلباية 60

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757248

----------


## العالي عالي

يا اخوان الدفاع الكوري مش طبيعي .. بصراحة في استبسال مش طبيعي ....

عدي الصيفي الان مكان ابو كشك

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 70

----------


## العالي عالي

عبدالله ذيب اليوم ما طلع صوته الا بتسديدة الشوط الاول

----------


## العالي عالي

بدنا بينيات ... العرضيات العالية كلها باءت بالفشل

تمريرات حسونة ورافت وعامر وابو كشك هي التي عملت فرص خطيرة

----------


## العالي عالي

الامارات تتقدم بهدفين مقابل لاشيء على الكويت

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 75

----------


## العالي عالي

لاعب كوري وقع على الارض بعد احتكاك مع الصيفي .. كان يشاور حالو يقوم ويلا يظلو على الارض

الكوريين ضيعوا اكتر من 10 دقايق اصابات

----------


## العالي عالي

اقل من 15 دقيقة

----------


## العالي عالي

لاعب كوري وقع ... حسونة شالو ووقفو ...

----------


## العالي عالي

اذا خسرنا اليوم لا قدّر الله ..
اول طياره عالبرتغال لازم يطير فيها فينجادا ..!!
ويجيبوا مدرب يجمع لعيبه للمنتخب زي الخلق ..!

----------


## العالي عالي

بقي 14 د

شدو حيلكم

----------


## العالي عالي

اووووووووووووووووووووووو دبل كيك صاااااروووخ من الصيفي .. لكن بعيدة ...

وبطاقة صفراء لعدي بعد اصطدامه بلاعب كوري

واللاعب على الارض بيدوش يقوم

----------


## العالي عالي

عوض مكان حسونة الشيخ

----------


## العالي عالي

الدقيقة 80 عيدت يا شباب

----------


## العالي عالي

الله ينتقم من الإتحاد إللّي إستهتر بالشعب وما عمل قيمة للكرة الوطنية بعد ما باع الدوري ومباريات المنتخب ب 5 مليون دينار ولمدة خمس سنوات لل ARTالمتجبّرة

إنشالله الإتحاد يفشل وينحل ويارب تنكسر شبكة ال ART قولوا آمين شباب !!

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر 8 دقائق

فرحو قلبنا

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور يشجع كوريا
معهم حق
منتخب فاشل بكل ما للكلمه معنى 


معهم حق  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

يا الله


عرضية ..... خطيرة

يمكسها الحارس

ويسقط

الحكم مش عارف مالو

----------


## العالي عالي

مقصية جميلة لعدي الصيفي و لكنها لعبة خطرة 76

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757281

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور شكلو بيشجع كوريا

----------


## العالي عالي

مش قادرين لكوريا وبدنا نصل لكاس العالم كيف لو كنا مكان الصين بالمجموعة الاولى شو كان صار

----------


## العالي عالي

عامر ذيب يخترق ويصوب بجانب القائم

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر دقيقة
باي باي منتخب

----------


## العالي عالي

الحارس يقع للمرة 17

بيتوجع

والحكم لسه ساكت .... بعدين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## العالي عالي

الحق على الاعبين

مستوى من الاخر

مثل اللي بلعب اول مرة

----------


## العالي عالي

5 د. وقت اضافي

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

الحارس سقط 5 مرات

و4 لعيبة سقطو

و3 تبديلات

و+5 بدل ضائع

تحكيم مسخرة

----------


## العالي عالي

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## العالي عالي

اخر دقيقة


الكوريين .. ينجحو بسرقة 3 نقاط ..... من رصيدنا ....

ما النا الا نفوز عليهم بارضهم للتعويض

----------


## العالي عالي

ضربة حرة مباشرة لمنتخبنا

اخر فرصة


يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا

----------


## العالي عالي

تضييع واضح للوقت من حارس كوريا الشمالية 90

http://www.d1g.com/video/show/?id=1757325

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور يشتم الاعبين

بستاهلو

----------


## العالي عالي

خطه فاشله ولعيبه فاشلين ومدرب فاشل واتحاد فاشل

----------


## العالي عالي

الجمهور يغني للكوريين

----------


## العالي عالي

نفسي يوم المنتخب يفرحنا

----------


## العالي عالي

والله مافي بعدك ياجوهرييييييييييييييييييييييي
وما بفي بعد ايامك

----------


## العالي عالي

خسارة مؤلمة لمنتخبنا في بداية مشوارة بالتصفيات الاسيوية المؤهلة لنهائيات كاس العالم وفي العاصمة الغالية عمان فكيف سنكون في تركمانستان وكوريا الجنوبية والشمالية

----------


## العالي عالي

والله مهزلة هاي اول مبارة واسهل مبارة بداية مبشرة لمنتخبتا الوطني والله منتخبتا دخولها لكأس العالم اصبح بحلم على كل حال مش لازم نزعل لانه مش اول مرة شوف هاي المبارة الاردن كانت متوقعة تفوز اقل اشي3_0 خلص مش مشكلم مش لازم نزعل خيرها بكأس 2555

----------


## العالي عالي

انتهي البث ومنيح انهم خسروا والله اني انقهرت

----------


## N_tarawneh

هارد لك لمنتخبنا الوطني ...

والخير في الجايات إن شاء الله ...

ونتمنى على المسؤولين يغذوهم كويس للمرات الجاية ...

----------


## العالي عالي

> هارد لك لمنتخبنا الوطني ...
> 
> والخير في الجايات إن شاء الله ...
> 
> ونتمنى على المسؤولين يغذوهم كويس للمرات الجاية ...



لا والمصيبة الكبري انهم كانو يطالبو بنسوانهم تكون معهم بالمعسكرات

----------


## ajluni top

> لا والمصيبة الكبري انهم كانو يطالبو بنسوانهم تكون معهم بالمعسكرات



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

حقهم 
عشان بيغذنهم ويطبخن الهم مناسف

رحت عالمقهى وسطحني البرد عالفاضي

----------


## العالي عالي

> حقهم 
> عشان بيغذنهم ويطبخن الهم مناسف
> 
> رحت عالمقهى وسطحني البرد عالفاضي


والله تعبت حالك على الفاضي

----------


## ajluni top

> والله تعبت حالك على الفاضي


بالحرام نادي الحاره اللي عندنا لو لعب بدل المنتخب

كان فازوا 5 _صفر

----------


## العالي عالي

> بالحرام نادي الحاره اللي عندنا لو لعب بدل المنتخب
> 
> كان فازوا 5 _صفر



والله انك صادق  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## بدون تعليق

:Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):  

مش قادر احكي

خلوني اروق و بعدين برجعلكم

اشي بفقش القلب

والله رفعولي ضغطي :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ajluni top

> مش قادر احكي
> 
> خلوني اروق و بعدين برجعلكم
> 
> اشي بفقش القلب
> 
> والله رفعولي ضغطي


ان شالله بنفوز عا كوريا الجنوبيه 5 الا صفر

----------


## العالي عالي

> ان شالله بنفوز عا كوريا الجنوبيه 5 الا صفر




شكلك بتحلم  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

خرجت الصحف البريطانية الصادرة الخميس راضية عن البداية الطيبة لمنتخب إنكلترا لكرة القدم تحت قيادة مدربها الجديد الإيطالي فابيو كابيللو أمام سويسرا والتي أقيمت الأربعاء على ملعب ويمبلي وانتهت بفوز الإنكليز 2-1.

فقد عنونت صحيفة "الغارديان" "جيد في بعض أوقات المباراة"، تحت صورة كبيرة لكابيللو، موضحة أن المباراة تعتبر جيدة كونها الأولى للمدير الفني المخضرم مع المنتخب، خاصة أنها انتهت بالفوز ما يعطي دفعة معنوية للمدير الفني الجديد ولاعبيه في الفترة القادمة.

أما صحيفة "تايمز" فقالت إن المنتخب الإنكليزي أخذ حذره في أولى خطواته التأهيلية تحت قيادة كابيللو، المدير الفني السابق لفريق ريال مدريد الإسباني، بالفوز على سويسرا.

وأضافت أن الفوز أحدث نوعاً من التفاؤل لدى جميع لاعبي المنتخب الإنكليزي عقب المباراة التي بدأت بدقيقة حداد على ذكرى سقوط الطائرة التي كانت تقل فريق مانشستر يونايتيد إلى مدينة ميونيخ الألمانية قبل خمسين عاماً.

وأكدت الصحيفة نفسها أن كابيللو نجح بهذا الفوز في ترسيخ المفاهيم الجديدة التي طبقها باستبعاده للنجم ديفيد بيكهام، الذي كان يأمل في المشاركة ليسجل اسمه في تاريخ الكرة الانكليزية بعدد قياسي جديد وهو اللعب مائة مباراة دولية، لكن الإيطالي الحازم أكد أنه لن يكون متأثراً بالرأي العام، وسيطبق فقط ما يرى فيه مصلحة الفريق.

----------


## بدون تعليق

:SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):  

طوووطووووت طوووت

مبرووك فوز مصر على ساحل العاج 4-1 مبرووك و عقبال الكاميرون

وحووشششششششششش الفراعنه رفعوا راسنا

بعد هذا الفوز الساحق اصبح ترتيب مصر رقم 11 على مستوى العالم :Icon31:  

 :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  

وينك يا عالي  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## بدون تعليق

عنجد بسطوني بهالنتيجه الي بترفع الراس :Icon31:  

مش زي سمه البدن تبعت امس  :Eh S(2):  تنذكر و ما تنعاد

----------


## العالي عالي

> طوووطووووت طوووت
> 
> مبرووك فوز مصر على ساحل العاج 4-1 مبرووك و عقبال الكاميرون
> 
> وحووشششششششششش الفراعنه رفعوا راسنا
> 
> بعد هذا الفوز الساحق اصبح ترتيب مصر رقم 11 على مستوى العالم 
> 
>    
> ...


شو بدك يا بدون تعليق والله مسكر معي على فوز مصر بس انشاء الله الكاميرون تعرف الناس بمستوي مصر الحقيقي 
قال مصر قال

----------


## بدون تعليق

> شو بدك يا بدون تعليق والله مسكر معي على فوز مصر بس انشاء الله الكاميرون تعرف الناس بمستوي مصر الحقيقي 
> قال مصر قال


ما خلص يا عالي الناس عرفت مستوى مصر الحقيقي

بعدين الكاميرون اكلوها من مصر قبل هالمره يعني الكاميرون رايحه تكون اسهل من ساحل العاج :SnipeR (94):  

ان شاء الله الفوز لمصر

4-1 يا زلمه حد كان يتوقعها :SnipeR (51):  

شو بنضرك كان السبب؟حظ؟
 :SnipeR (83):  يروحوا يطخوا حالهم السواحليه و يصفوا عاليمين  :SnipeR (94):  


لا تزعل يا عالي عادي عادي 
خدلك نفس ارجيله و انسى

والله الوضع معك اكيد مقفل امبارح و اليوم والله ضربتين عالراس بتوجع :Eh S(2):  

حظ اوفر

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما خلص يا عالي الناس عرفت مستوى مصر الحقيقي
> 
> بعدين الكاميرون اكلوها من مصر قبل هالمره يعني الكاميرون رايحه تكون اسهل من ساحل العاج 
> 
> ان شاء الله الفوز لمصر
> 
> 4-1 يا زلمه حد كان يتوقعها 
> 
> شو بنضرك كان السبب؟حظ؟
> ...




والله الارجيلة من ساعتين ما طفت والله اشي بحرق الاعصاب امبارح الاردن واليوم ساحل العاج وبكر مش عارف مين شو هاد يا زلمة  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

> والله الارجيلة من ساعتين ما طفت والله اشي بحرق الاعصاب امبارح الاردن واليوم ساحل العاج وبكر مش عارف مين شو هاد يا زلمة


شو بدك تعمل هيك الدنيا يوم الك و 10 عليك :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو بدك تعمل هيك الدنيا يوم الك و 10 عليك


والله انا شايف انو كل الايام صار على  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## بدون تعليق

> والله انا شايف انو كل الايام صار على


 :Eh S(2):  له يا زلمه لا تقول هيك

ان شاء الله خظ أوفر في البطوله الجاي ولا تسم بدنك حبيب قلبي يا عالي كل شي ولا زعلك :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> له يا زلمه لا تقول هيك
> 
> ان شاء الله خظ أوفر في البطوله الجاي ولا تسم بدنك حبيب قلبي يا عالي كل شي ولا زعلك



تسلم حبيبي بدون تعليق  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مبروووووووووووووووك فوز مصر
والله وعملوها الرجالة
وان شاء الله الفوز بالكأس

----------


## العالي عالي

> مبروووووووووووووووك فوز مصر
> والله وعملوها الرجالة
> وان شاء الله الفوز بالكأس


انشاء الله خسرانة  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

:SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):   :SnipeR (64):  
مصر مصر مصر

ان شاء الله مصر بتفوز اليوم

 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

10 دقائق على نهايه الشوط الاول

تعادل سلبي مصر-كاميرون زيرو-زيرو

 :SnipeR (94):  
go go go :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

مباراه صعبه بين اسود الكاميرون و فراعنه مصر


ان شاء الله الفرحه تكون مصريه عربيه :Icon31:

----------


## بدون تعليق

:Bl (14):  في العارضه يا حساره

 :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

رميه تماس احمد فتحي

----------


## بدون تعليق

تبديل كاميروني 
دخول رقم 7 بدل الاعب 14


على الفاضي ان شاء الله الفوز لمصر :Icon31:

----------


## بدون تعليق

صربه حره مباشره للكاميرون

الحمد لله صدوها الفراعنه :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بدون تعليق

الشوط الثاني مدبحه

اعصابي كتت
 :1a9661cee1:

----------


## بدون تعليق

تسلل على زيدان :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

من زيدان لأبو تريكا

و خطيييييييييييييره

لكن للأسف

لسا تعادل سلبي

----------


## بدون تعليق

لو سألتك أنت مصري، تقولي أيه....!!
تقولي مصري أبن مصري و أبن مصر الله عليه
قولها بأعلى صوت و أرفع رأسك لفوق..
أنا مصري و أبويا مصري،
بسماري ولوني مصري
و بخفة دمي مصري

وكل مصري الله عليه ...الله عليه

ملوك الجدعنة و دي حاجة في طبعهم
و عشقاهم أنا و اتمنى حبهم

شربت من نيلها مصر
و قلبي حنلها ..مصر
يارب أحميها ...مصر....
يارب خليها...مصر
أنصرها عليها أحميها من كل شر...

لو سألتك أنت مصري، تقولي أيه....!!
تقولي مصري أبن مصري و أبن مصر الله عليه
قولها بأعلى صوت و أرفع رأسك لفوق..

مصر  :SnipeR (62):  مصر :SnipeR (62):   مصر :SnipeR (62):   مصر 



يلا يا مصر بدنا هدف :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

جووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووول



 :SnipeR (62):  


جوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

مصر 1-----كاميرون زيروووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (19):

----------


## بدون تعليق

:SnipeR (94):  

ابو تريكه جاب جول :SnipeR (94):  


حلوه منك يا ابو تريكه



فاضل 10 دقايق :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

خطيره من الكاميرون


لكم برا  :SnipeR (94):  



8 دقائق لنهايه المباراه

النتيجه 1 مصر -زيرو الكاميرون :Icon31:

----------


## ajluni top

مصر مصر مصر مصر

عملوها الرجاله :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):   :SnipeR (94):

----------


## بدون تعليق

معلش انا انشغلت بالاحتفال بالنتيجه و نسيت اعلنلكم النتيجه النهائيه

 :Icon31:  

الفراعنه فازووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا :SnipeR (51):  

مبرووووووووووووووووووووك


وينك يا عالي :Db465236ff:  

اللهم لا شماته :SnipeR (19):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الف مبروووووووووووك يا مصر
هههههههههه الكاميرون :Db465236ff:

----------


## بدون تعليق

وينك يا عالي

نحن في انتظار تعليقك الرياضي على مباراه امس

 :Db465236ff:  

لسا اكيد بدك شويه وقت لبين ما تصحا من الصدمه

خذ وقتك حبيب قلبي

و ما تزعل لأن مصر فازت :Icon31:  

لو سألتك أنت مصري، تقولي أيه....!!
تقولي مصري أبن مصري و أبن مصر الله عليه
قولها بأعلى صوت و أرفع رأسك لفوق..

مصر  :SnipeR (62):   مصر  :SnipeR (62):  مصر :SnipeR (62):   مصر

----------


## ROME

على راسي ابو تريكه :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

وينك يا عالي انا من امبارح مستنيك

مبروك فوز مصر و حظ اوفر للعايزين :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وينك يا عالي انا من امبارح مستنيك
> 
> مبروك فوز مصر و حظ اوفر للعايزين




انا هوووون بس انسان من فوز مصر  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

وحد الله يا زلمه مالك

شكلوه محروق راسك من المباراه

خلص بلاش نحكي بهالمباراه اذا الموضوع مدايقك لهالدرجه

وينك الك يومين مش مبين عسى ما شر

----------


## العالي عالي

> وحد الله يا زلمه مالك
> 
> شكلوه محروق راسك من المباراه
> 
> خلص بلاش نحكي بهالمباراه اذا الموضوع مدايقك لهالدرجه
> 
> وينك الك يومين مش مبين عسى ما شر


والله مشغول بشغلة كنت من يومين

----------


## بدون تعليق

الله يعطيك العافيه و يوفقك حبيبي

----------


## غسان

مسا الخير 

  بكره فيه مباره مهمه بين البرتغال وتركيا  انا بتمنى فوز الاتراك فيها عشان لميس :Smile:   :Smile:  (( بس رح تفوز البرتغال اكيد ))
مين بتتوقعو يفوز .. وكمان بكره  نهائي بطوله رولاند غاروس بتمنى فوز فيدرير فيها الي قاعد بلعب الان .. 

فيه حد منكو عنده موقع على الانترنت ببث مباريات امم اوروبا

----------

